# أداة البعير



## Huda

السلام عليكم ما معنى أداة البعير في الجملة الآتية:

_وفي حديث ابن الأكوع_ قالوا _يا رسول الله لولا متعتنا_ به أي تركتنا ننتفع به. _وفي الحديث_: أنه حرم المدينة ورخص في متاع الناصح، أراد أداة البعير التي تؤخذ من الشجر
من كتاب تفسير العدل والاعتدال لمحمد بن عاشور


----------



## Abu Talha

وعليكم السلام
يقول صاحب القاموس المحيط:


> [الحِدج] الحِمْلُ، ومَركَبٌ لِلنِّساءِ كالمِحَفَّةِ،
> (كالحِداجَة، بالكسر، وهي أيضاً الأدَاةُ)


----------

